# Sennheiser HH10 Headphone Stand -- How is it and other options



## Chu

I just purchased my first new headphone ever, a set of HD650s to replace my defective HD600's. I've had a lot of headphones up to now but they've all been used, so I want to baby these.

 I was looking into getting a real headphone stand. I am _amazed_ at how expensive these are. Oddly enough the cheapest I've found is the manufacturer's one HH10 with a MSRP of $17.







 The problem is the desk I would attach them to is 1" deep, and I can't find any specs for it. In fact, I can't find _any_ info about this at all except the picture on Sennheiser's site. Anyone here know more about it?

 Also, any good alternatives cheaper then $30?


----------



## terance

I have an extra woo audio stand if you want it, it is in black.

http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps.html

 pm me if you are interested, i got rid of all my headphone stuff, but still have this stand.

 DIY is also another option


----------



## Chu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *terance* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have an extra woo audio stand if you want it, it is in black.

http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps.html

 pm me if you are interested, i got rid of all my headphone stuff, but still have this stand.

 DIY is also another option_

 

I was considering these. What makes me nervous though is that it would put all the pressure on the center, which over time would make an indentation in the foam.






 I'm incredibly OCD about things like this


----------



## Deiz

Lucky you. Newer HD650s appear to have an indent in the middle of the foam.






 Edit: And if you want a 'stand on the cheap' a lamp with a sturdy base always works.

 Holds up my DT770s and HD650s just fine. Unless, of course, I put a headphone on too close to the end. Then all hell breaks loose as the lamp arcs downwards trying to attack my arm and shatter its bulb..


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Deiz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lucky you. Newer HD650s appear to have an indent in the middle of the foam.






 Edit: And if you want a 'stand on the cheap' a lamp with a sturdy base always works.

 Holds up my DT770s and HD650s just fine. Unless, of course, I put a headphone on too close to the end. Then all hell breaks loose as the lamp arcs downwards trying to attack my arm and shatter its bulb.._

 

Really? i bought the hd650 pretty much as it came out over here in europe but i have the same indent in the foam!


----------



## gz76

I have one of those hangers - it'll open to a maximum of 35mm (1.38 inches). It actually holds HD650s well, as it disperses the weight over a large, padded area. I don't see it causing any compression problems.

 It also has a groove which stops the headphones falling off easily.


----------



## Dzjudz

I've had the HD650 for months and always stored it on top of the box it came in. Last week, however, I bought the Sennheiser headphone hanger from meier-audio.com when I ordered my Corda Cantate (15 instead of 25 euro in combination with an amp, to good a deal not to snatch up, I was looking for a hanger anyway). The hanger is of good quality and my HD650 are very comfortable hanging on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And yes, the HD650 has a dent in the foam.

 Edit: here, took a few pictures for you to consider (thumbnails, click for 800x600):



 




 






 Hope that helps.

 Edit: here it is in the horizontal position:


----------



## gz76

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that you can clamp it onto a horizontal or vertical edge - the hanger can be rotated in 90º increments.


----------



## Dzjudz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gz76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh yeah, forgot to mention that you can clamp it onto a horizontal or vertical edge - the hanger can be rotated in 90º increments._

 

Yep. As you can see in the pics above, I currently have it in vertical position. But in the link in my sig (laptop rig) there's a picture somewhere in which I have it in the horizontal position on my desk. You can place it anywhere.

 Edit: I posted it in the above post for you.


----------



## Pangaea

I have 2 of the Senn hangers. I think they are great. It babies the headband. The only thing to look out for is if you put it in a high traffic area they will fall with the slightest nudge. I also have the woo audio stand which looks great but I am concerned about the pressure too. But so far it has not effected my 595's. For my $ I would go with the Senn hanger. Koss makes some cheap plastic hangers that are pretty good too.


----------



## Dzjudz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pangaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have 2 of the Senn hangers. I think they are great. It babies the headband. The only thing to look out for is if you put it in a high traffic area they will fall with the slightest nudge._

 

What? Did you turn it tightly enough? I can actually pull with reasonable force without the hanger moving. The book closet it is hanging on will be pulled over before it moves, actually (I almost did that when testing it just now, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Pangaea

The headphone, not the hanger.


----------



## soloz2

you'll be fine with the Senn holder. I have 2 on my equipment rack with 3/4" thick shelves and it's on the lowest setting.





 I also have a couple banana stands that I got from bed bath and beyond for $10 that work well and look nice


----------



## lisnalee

I would like to get one of these but the price in th UK is a joke, about $35 - $40


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lisnalee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would like to get one of these but the price in th UK is a joke, about $35 - $40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you can check shipping from NY to where you live use zip 14744 as reference. if it'll be cheaper you can have one shipped to me and I'll forward it along to you.


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lisnalee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would like to get one of these but the price in th UK is a joke, about $35 - $40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Huh, can't you just order one from from Jan for €25 (£17)? I just bought a Corda Move from him, and i've been looking for a headphone stand for a while. I can't believe i missed this stand on his website, it would have only cost £10 if i ordered it with the amplifier.


----------



## Chu

Thanks for the advice! Purchased.

 The pricing on these is incredibly odd though. I bought it direct from Senn for $22. The cheapest I found on froogle is $35 before S&H.


----------



## NoPants

just ordered 2 myself...as far as transportability goes, those banana stands are a pain in the ass


----------



## musicmind

The HH10 is a really nice and versatile headphone holder. I've been using the one I got with the HD595. Although if I had the 650, I would probably prefer to use the box to store the headphones rather than using the HH10.


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Has anybody used this headphone stand with the DT 770 Pros, or something similar?


----------



## lisnalee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you can check shipping from NY to where you live use zip 14744 as reference. if it'll be cheaper you can have one shipped to me and I'll forward it along to you._

 

Thanks very much for the offer, truely the spirit of headfi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 But i dont want to put you out over something a silly as this, if its ok with you i save that favor for another time


----------



## lisnalee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Huh, can't you just order one from from Jan for €25 (£17)? I just bought a Corda Move from him, and i've been looking for a headphone stand for a while. I can't believe i missed this stand on his website, it would have only cost £10 if i ordered it with the amplifier._

 

I probably will order from jan but it's just annoying that we have to fork out €25/$34 for something which you can buy direct from Senn Usa at $17.18


----------



## Chu

If you are wondering what these would cost (based on my ordered pair):

 HH10 : $17.18
 Shipping (Senn to Me) : $5
 Shipping (Chicago to England, assuming 2 pounds) : $16.80

 Total : $38.98 (£21.13, €29.80)

 I might have to sell mine, or use them for my Grado's. I am not liking the HD650's despite being in love with the HD600's


----------



## Tbln

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anybody used this headphone stand with the DT 770 Pros, or something similar?_

 

No problem.

 My DT 880/990, which are quite similar, sit well on these hangers.


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tbln* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No problem.

 My DT 880/990, which are quite similar, sit well on these hangers._

 

Thank you, that's good to know. I just wish i saw this on Jan's site before i ordered my amplifier, now i'm going to have to pay more if i get it.

 If it's possible, i'd like to take the bracket off the stand, leaving just the curved stand bit, and attach that to a flat piece of wood. I don't really have an "edge" available to clamp the stand to. Is it possible to take the bracket bit off?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lisnalee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks very much for the offer, truely the spirit of headfi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 But i dont want to put you out over something a silly as this, if its ok with you i save that favor for another time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

the way I see it is if it doesn't cost me money out of my pocket and doesn't take more than say an hour of my time I don't really care too much.


----------



## lisnalee

Just found another good price for it here for €15.90 there is a minimum spend of €25 + postage but not bad if you needed something else.


----------



## Umphrey

Can anyone explain how to adjust this stand? My friend gave it to me, it didn't come with any documentation. The clamping part only opens about 3/8 inch--- it looks to me like it should be able to slide in the rails to adjust it, but I can't figure out how to do this.


----------



## louwen

Would I be able to find this in Australia at all?
 I have only seen it packaged with HD485's.


----------



## Golden Monkey

I went the DIY route...I use a glass brick, lol. Looks cool, works great, and itdoesn't cause them to hang (the ear cups hold them in place with very little compression). Picked it up at home depot fot $2.00.


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I went the DIY route...I use a glass brick, lol. Looks cool, works great, and itdoesn't cause them to hang (the ear cups hold them in place with very little compression). Picked it up at home depot fot $2.00._

 

Any chance of getting a picture ?? Would you be able to get more than one pair of cans on them??


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trapper32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any chance of getting a picture ?? Would you be able to get more than one pair of cans on them??_

 

I don't have a pic of my setup, but the larger ones like this:





 would easily fit two pairs of cans, but you'd be using the exterior surface to hold the headphones. I'm using just a single "normal brick sized" brick for mine. The inner surface of them where the cups hold has a nice roughish texture to them, like they are sandblasted, that just enough tack to hold the cans gently in place. If you image search for them, you'll find a lot of different and beautiful varieties...lots of colors and patterns to choose from.


----------



## onform

I brought an actual head for mine, glass i might add. It looks the muts nuts and it can double as a lamp too..


----------



## presidentof69

I've been wanting the HH10 for months to use for my hd555s but could never find them in stock anywhere! Didn't even see the Sennheiser store come up in any searching I did.

 Just ordered for ~$17. Thanks for making the topic


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onform* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I brought an actual head for mine, glass i might add. It looks the muts nuts and it can double as a lamp too..



_

 

OMG, if I see that in the middle of the night, I'd probably jump out of the bed and faint. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm very superstitious. 

 Good idea, though.


----------



## paulchiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dzjudz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[/URL]


 





 [/url]_

 

thanks for those pictures and google for getting me to your post!
 I just ordered 6.

 my desk is just gosh darn a MESS!






 i think i'll attach the hh10 on the side of the HDTV.

 paul


----------



## paulchiu

not as messy anymore


----------



## vic1890

hehe, I feel inadequate now 

 I use a, umm, metal cup holder!


----------



## paulchiu

headphone as bookends






 paul


----------



## dyh

Is there a store in the bay area, California that carries the HH10 so I could try it out? Thanks.


----------



## donaldduck2004

ehi guys where I can find the Senheiser's stand?Wherever I find it, it out off sale...


----------



## donaldduck2004

Quote: 





presidentof69 said:


> I've been wanting the HH10 for months to use for my hd555s but could never find them in stock anywhere! Didn't even see the Sennheiser store come up in any searching I did.
> 
> Just ordered for ~$17. Thanks for making the topic


 
  can you help me to find it?


----------



## ATOMIC PENCIL

HH10 is a little tricky to understand how clamp sets up. Other than that it is an excellently designed and manufactured headphone stand. will fit desk thickness up to 2'' I estimate, maybe a little more. I paid $10.50 but note the price has gone up as I purchase a second unit. Love Sennheiser, own many models and expect the best from them. This stand matches in every way that excellence.


----------



## Alamei

This might sound like an odd question, but what is the _depth_ of the clamp mechanism on the HH10? My desk is only 1" thick (certainly within the width specs of the clamp detailed in this thread), but it has a 1.25" chamfer along the edge, so I'm not sure if the clamp is deep enough to reach the flat surface of the desk. Can someone who owns one of these provide the exact dimensions of the clamp?
  
 It looks like a very nice headphone stand, but I can't seem find detailed specifications on it anywhere.


----------

